# Teachers with guns in our schools



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Every time someone talks about teachers carrying a gun in school a bunch of snowflakes looses there mind and melts down. In a way I can see there point. I mean I would like to live in a world where guns are not needed in school. Heck I wish I lived in a world where I don't need to carry a gun to feel safe. But let's get real here. If a teacher carrying a gun is what it takes to keep my child safe then that's what I want.
Maybe we need two kinds of schools.One that has guns and one that is called
"FISH IN A BARREL ELEMENTARY SCHOOL"

Has there ever been a mass shooting where people with guns are present?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Snowflakes think they can legislate utopia into existence. It can't be done. Evil exists everywhere, all the time. Passing some stupid law like a 'gun-free zone' just really makes it a 'target-rich environment'. Murder is already illegal. But a killer doesn't care about that. So one more law on the books isn't going to stop him/her.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I uses to take my gun to school all the time in the fall, squirrel hunted on the way home, never an issue, it’s a different world today, armed teachers will cut down school shootings, cowards don’t like to be challenged.....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I refer you to the "facts about guns" thread as it provides research that armed school employees pretty much eliminates shootings.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just stop with the gun free zone crap and say teachers and staff "maybe" and are allowed to carry guns. That simple threat and the unknown of who is or may be carrying a gun could be enough. Costs nothing to try.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I been preaching an arm the teachers message since back when Moby Dick was still just a minner. Now what snowflakes think about it can vary.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

it would be nice to see a program where a teacher can get accredited as an officer and let them work as an officer during summers and when they have time

be great for full time officers that want to take vacation during the summer


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

In the day.. I remember gun safety classes in HS where we brought our rifles to school for the class.. times have changed.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I recall classmates going to the principals office......... with their rifles.

Of course, it was to either get some pointers from Mr. Mickleson, or so they could compare their rifles.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Time to make a swap of Fat-Asses for Bad-Asses in the Local Education Systems....With all the red tape at every local school district, fire most if not all of the Fat-Assed bureaucrats and hire a couple of former military Bad-Asses per each school. 

(then fire some more wasted administrators and 90% of the school boards...:tango_face_smile


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

One teacher with a .357 and a few speed loaders, is a match for a punk with an AR-15, IMHO. All it takes is the courage to use the .357 to kill an assailant. 
I really like the idea of arming teachers myself. There is a local sheriff who headed the committee to arm them; and he is a vocal proponent of it. 
So, there is some common-sense left in America.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Lot of good thoughts on this topic. Sure think the volunteer highly screened teachers and staff who desire to secretly tote a gun at school..to make a little side money should undergo summer training for marksmanship...and active shooter scenarios etc. For additinal logistics each teacher should be issued a yup fanny pack..some of which might contain a gun or a summer sausage or somethng.


----------

